# Hard time finding a job



## Joshua90 (Jan 11, 2013)

Is anyone else having such a hard time finding work? I am and its incredibly frustrating not to mention it is taking jabs at my self esteem  I have applied to over 40 or so jobs most online and some in person and yet I hardly get a response, in fact I believe only one has actually sent back a response,but it did not work out. The thing that really pushes my buttons is that 99 percent of the jobs involve being super extroverted and people oriented, the latter I'm sort of okay with, but i don't know, my anxiety just continues to flare up as I keep thinking about the possibility of messing up and getting fired. Math is definitely something that throws me off, never really been well versed in it, and so jobs that entail money like a cashier's position really scares me. Sometimes I feel like I'll never get anything! I've been mostly trying to apply through job board listing websites like Indeed but I'm wondering if those places are reliable because despite receiving a "you're application has successfully been delivered to the employer" message, I have not heard back from anyone so I am wondering if maybe I am simply going about this the wrong way or maybe I am simply just inadequate and I'll never get anything :/


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

PLEASE don't take it personally. It's a tough economy in many areas. There are Ivy League grads unemployed. Keep applying and you're bound to get a positive hit. I've lost count of my applications but I keep looking. Also try Staffing Agencies, make a LinkedIn profile, and see if your county has an office devoted to matching employers with job seekers.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Do you have experience? It took me a year and about 300 applications before I landed my first job. Now after 2 jobs, it seems a lot easier.


----------



## Joshua90 (Jan 11, 2013)

OutsideR1 said:


> Do you have experience? It took me a year and about 300 applications before I landed my first job. Now after 2 jobs, it seems a lot easier.


I don't have experience in the service industry but I do have experience with working with kids, people with learning disabilities and have patients at a hospital. Tbh I don't care what job I get, I just want to get back into the swing of things and start supporting myself.


----------



## Joshua90 (Jan 11, 2013)

shorefog said:


> PLEASE don't take it personally. It's a tough economy in many areas. There are Ivy League grads unemployed. Keep applying and you're bound to get a positive hit. I've lost count of my applications but I keep looking. Also try Staffing Agencies, make a LinkedIn profile, and see if your county has an office devoted to matching employers with job seekers.


Thanks, I'm trying although Its hard not to take it personally because I hate feeling like some sort of bum and "leaching" off my folks, I want to get out there and do something worthwhile, I mean I am ready to even take up cleaning jobs because my logic is that a job is a job regardless of what you do.


----------



## whataguy (Nov 22, 2014)

I know the feeling. I've been jobless for the past year. I apply for a job, and never hear back. To make things worse, there's hardly any jobs where I live @[email protected]


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, it was hard for me. I've given up and am just riding along with a temp agency for now. I start a new assignment tomorrow. Commute is going to be terrible.

It's a seasonal job so I don't think I'll be hired on full-time. But I've heard stories where it has happened with this company (but at the end of the season they do end up letting most of the seasonal workers go). I'll need to think about continuing to look for full-time work, too.

For now, though, I'm just using the temp agency.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

i've never had a job but applying online is useless imo, especially for entry-levels jobs...

i'd say always apply in person and have a resume handy!


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

It sucks. I have no experience and no references. Makes me feel like crap.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I'm in the same position. I have applied for about 40 jobs in 2 months and only had 2 short phone interviews and 3 in person. They are all crappy minimum wage retail/hospitality jobs that do require an extroverted, outgoing personality. 

Somehow I did manage to get through one of the in person interviews and got a job in food retailing in a big company that hires basically anyone who applies, although I haven't started it yet. But it is not many hours so it is nothing to live off. Getting full or even part time employment in anything, let alone in the field I studied, is basically impossible. Us introverts are at such a disadvantage in the workplace.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

chaosherz said:


> I'm in the same position. I have applied for about 40 jobs in 2 months and only had 2 short phone interviews and 3 in person. They are all crappy minimum wage retail/hospitality jobs that do require an extroverted, outgoing personality.
> 
> Somehow I did manage to get through one of the in person interviews and got a job in food retailing in a big company that hires basically anyone who applies, although I haven't started it yet. But it is not many hours so it is nothing to live off. Getting full or even part time employment in anything, let alone in the field I studied, is basically impossible. Us introverts are at such a disadvantage in the workplace.


well said.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*All day long, for decades*

I get countless emails about all the things I've done in the past, and lastly a year ago

Described as a job just right for me , after so much experience.

Or I find 'em advertised and apply

What is wrong?

Why are they sent to me?

Evil pickpocketing Fagins plucking at me to see how I react.

My efforts and denied and ignored. Regardless of what I know and can do again, they must be thinking.... any... gaps... one year... one day not doing anything gets me written off. Wrong world. Gaps are because there is nothing available. I keep doing it, with monstrous gaps between. I don't cause the gaps. They do.

Nobody forgets how to ride a bike.


----------



## Mr snooze (Feb 11, 2014)

Is a 2 year gap a bad thing? Ive been putting job search for around that much coz of my depression.


----------

